# I wonder...!!!



## robutacion (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have repeatedly heard people commenting that acetone does the same job as regular CA accelerator now, I'm not interested in peoples guesses, assumptions or because they heard also from someone but I'm looking for those that have tried it and have a definite opinion of this sort of "mith" so, can anyone confirm or deny this, please...???

One other question is, will mixing equal amounts of thick CA and thin CA from the same manufacturer, make medium CA, with exact same consistency as the factory medium CA supply by that same manufacturer...??? and again, I need opinions from those that actually did this and can validate its results.

No point in asking Monty, my supplier, I already know what his answer is and that wasn't conclusive so, anyone there tried this...???

No doubt, I could be making these tests myself and possibly keep the results for myself, unless asked.  This brings to the reason why I make these questions here, since I believe is a large number of people out there that either heard of this or have though of it at some stage but never took the matter further, well I'm just doing that and hopefully, take the guessing out of both issues...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## sgimbel (Dec 28, 2010)

Never heard of Acetone as an accelerator.


----------



## Akula (Dec 28, 2010)

robutacion said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have repeatedly heard people commenting that acetone does the same job as regular CA accelerator now, I'm not interested in peoples guesses, assumptions or because they heard also from someone but I'm looking for those that have tried it and have a definite opinion of this sort of "mith" so, can anyone confirm or deny this, please...???
> 
> ...



Never heard of anyone doing that, acetone will remove CA and I use it to clean up "happy little mistakes"


----------



## soligen (Dec 28, 2010)

I tried acetone as an accelerator with Monty's glue. I ran out and couldn't wait for shipping. It didnt work at all. I ended up driving to Woodcraft to buy some, and placing an order with Monty for the larger size accelerator.

I then did some research, and the accelerator is a a chemical the mix into teh acetone called toulide.  It is different that Toulene, so not readily available. (Note.  I may have spelled the chemical name wrong)


----------



## soligen (Dec 28, 2010)

BTW Monty's accelerator worked better than the satilite city accelerator I bought. Perhaps it was becasue I was mixing manufacturers - not sure. In the future I simply dont intend to run out


----------



## toddlajoie (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't have any direct experience, but Curtis (MesquiteMan) has on occasion mentioned mixing different CAs of different viscosity to get just the right consistency, and that's a good enough endorsement of that being possible for me...


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Acetone DOES NOT work as an accelerator, even though it is one of the main ingredients in it. 

While different brands of accelerator MAY work differently with different brands of CA, the EZ brand that Monty sells has worked nicely with all the different brands of CA in my shop.

If you smoke, you can even use cigarette smoke as an accelerant. When I have run out before, I have even used a hair dryer as accelerant.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmmm, interesting question, I never really thought about this.(mixing thick and thin CA)


----------



## jscola (Dec 28, 2010)

Someone in our turning club uses water for a accelerator. He uses it in a mist.


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 28, 2010)

Acetone is a solvent.  I use it to unstick things that shouldn't have got stuck with CA.  

I have used a water/DNA mixture as an accelerator, it works but not good for pens as the CA turns white.


----------



## phillywood (Dec 28, 2010)

jscola said:


> Someone in our turning club uses water for a accelerator. He uses it in a mist.


 
Come on!!!! I had moister in the air form the humidity and made the CA finish cloudy, how do you say that water would accelerate CA? You can read it in so many threads that they say the humidity caused the cloudiness.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes you can mix different viscosity of CA to get what you want.  I do it all the time.  Now, your question..."can you mix equal parts of thin and equal parts of thick and get EXACTLY the same as medium"...this question is too absolute!  There are different viscosities of medium so it would depend on what viscosity you are trying to reach!  Why worry about getting it EXACT?  Just pour in some thin into your thick and shake it up.  Check to see if it is what you want and if not, add more of one or the other until you get it exactly how you want it.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 28, 2010)

Water will indeed accelerate CA but it will make it cloudy as mentioned above.  The best thing is to just use accelerator made for CA!  I buy it by the gallon so I never run out!


----------



## phillywood (Dec 28, 2010)

George, I bought Monty's CA glue (thin,Medium and debonder and accelerator) then had a mishap with the glue and got all my fingers stuck ( I think I even posted few pic.s for laugh) but when I went to use the debonder it didn't work and I have been using commercial Acetone ever since to clean up any mishaps for that matter. so, to me acetone is a dissolver and not an accelerator.
I have not tried the mixing of the thick and thin to get a medium viscosity CA glue. But few years back I had a full box of glue type tubes that you use to fill the cracks of the cement or wherever your pavement or walk way separates and I didn't get around to use them on time before the expiration date. The darn thing was very expensive and I was about to re-buy it again to finish the job but when I went to the dealer they sold me one ingredient alone that was in the mix of the glue (in this case i think it was Tolene)  so it worked and saved me lots of money. 
The point is that if the both glue are from the same manfg., then it's just the matter of thinning the thick one with the main ingredient of the mix. We just need to find out what that ingredient is so you can add and thin out the thicker viscosity.
Now, I am not a chemist and I can not testify to this for sure.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, the EZ Bond accelerator is 68% acetone, 14% N-Butane, and 15% Propane according to the EZ Bond MSDS found here: http://www.e-zbond.com/PDF/A20_A80_A1280.pdf

The MSDS for EZ Bond CA can be found here:  http://www.e-zbond.com/PDF/S105_S110_S120_S180_I1605.pdf


----------



## pensbydesign (Dec 29, 2010)

i have mixed thin ca into a bottle of medium that had sat open for some time and thickened,
it worked.


----------



## paramount Pen (Dec 29, 2010)

I use Monty's accelerant but I bought an disposible Testors air can with a plastic lid and it came with a clear empty jar and some differant colors of paint to spray for 20 bucks from Hobby Lobby and put the accelerant in the empty jar and it puts out a fine mist so no more cloudy ca finnishes.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 29, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Yes you can mix different viscosity of CA to get what you want.  I do it all the time.  Now, your question..."can you mix equal parts of thin and equal parts of thick and get EXACTLY the same as medium"...this question is too absolute!  There are different viscosities of medium so it would depend on what viscosity you are trying to reach!  Why worry about getting it EXACT?  Just pour in some thin into your thick and shake it up.  Check to see if it is what you want and if not, add more of one or the other until you get it exactly how you want it.



Curtis,

I agree, the EXACT wasn't necessary but what I meant with it was, using the same manufacturer glues, where the 3 common types are thin, medium and thick, I was trying to find out if mixing the thin and thick in equal amounts, as a matter of "balance", the result would be the same as the medium CA supplied by this manufacturer.

I suppose, I have no formula to confirm that the results require equal parts of both CA viscosities but, with the quantity of CA Monty's sell here alone, I would thing that someone have got to the same result and dilemma, there is, ordering a 16oz bottle of each and then realise that the thick hardly was use and the other 2 are nearly gone.

For your guys in the US, getting Monty's glue is a easy and economical matter but for us here in Australia, we get is as easy but for a lot more shipping expense and I'm in the stage of requiring some re-ordering and I'm trying to ascertain/find out if my thoughts are correct or at least doable, which is obvious now that it is, and that is good news.

I will get one extra 16oz of thin to balance out the thick stuff that I don't use much of but I like to have, at least some...!:wink: 

I don't know about anyone else but seems that the accelerator doesn't last on me much, I go through a 8oz bottle in no time which, is a bit of a pain because while you guys can buy a gallon or even a 4/5 gallon drum of this stuff, I can only get 8oz bottles from Monty.  I've tried to order 1 gallon but he told me that it was not allowed to send overseas in such container.

This brings a question, and this case to Monty, why can you mate, fill 16oz bottles with accelerator as you do with the glue...!!!, the price would work better and we could fit 4 or 5, I thing, in a medium box, huh...???

Thank you for everyone that has replied to my questions so far, I will keep this running for a little longer and see what else comes up...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------

